# Weird Lawn Dreams you've had



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

What weird lawn dream have you had?

I just had one last night that this guy was pressuring me to buy a 2-gallon bottle of blue tracker dye that cost about $100 and would last forever. I asked him, "Can't I just use blue food coloring?"


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

I had a field of dreams once. A bunch of baseball players came to play on the field I created in my corn crop. I almost lost the farm . . . and James Earl Jones was there. So weird.


----------



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

Honest to God, I had one about a year ago with Allyn Hane. We were inspecting weeds in a random lawn. Then we dumped a wheelbarrow full of dirt on them. Then he started talking to a camera on a tripod about it. I woke up at that point.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

A monostand takes care of itself.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

ABC123 said:


> A monostand takes care of itself.


That was your dream?


----------



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

I had a dream once that my front and back yard both looked good at the same time.

Then I woke up


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

Green said:


> ABC123 said:
> 
> 
> > A monostand takes care of itself.
> ...


 :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

The other night I found dollar spot in my fescue. Multiple pronounced circles. They didn't cover the entire lawn, but it was pretty intense. I remember thinking, "this was sudden," like it happened overnight with no preliminary stages.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

I had another one last night, only this time, I was trying to diagnose the cause of oval spots in my fescue. I evaluated disease vs grub damage and was leaning towards grub damage when I woke up.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

And one more: I was trying to coach my neighbor to get his fescue looking better. He had been watching LCN videos recently, and that made communication easier. 
We spent half of the time talking about N-EXT products.

Wait...

@Green Is your thread about lawn dreams that are weird, or is dreaming about lawns weird in itself, and therefore all lawn dreams are weird lawn dreams?


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Found colonies of Bermuda seedheads in my lawn. They were near the border of my lawn where there is some spillover from the neighboring lot, so it wasn't so surprising.
However, there were lots and lots seedheads, and I never saw any Bermuda grass coming up through my fescue. It made me think that there was a lot of Bermuda growing under the fescue canopy, and I felt like I was in trouble.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

I was turfgrass specialist. I had three major properties that I managed. One in Tennessee. One in Florida. One in North Carolina. One of them was a sports field -- primarily football, I think.
In my dream I was doing some work at the stadium where I managed the sports field. I was climbing up a wooden ladder to access the upper level of my storage shack. It felt like a barn. There was hay scattered everywhere. I had bags and bags of fertilizer on the second level. I reached out to pick a bag up. It seemed like some kind of specialty fertilizer (as in, the kind that makes you feel excited when you apply it). I looked at the label. Suddenly, the stadium lost power. It was nighttime, so I was surrounded by darkness. I felt stuck standing on the latter. I reached for my phone, and I woke up.

I had gotten up at 4:30am to start irrigating. I accidentally fell back asleep on the couch after I turned on the sprinklers. I had my computer in my lap and was on the lawn forum. My computer went to sleep due to inactivity. I am guessing that the power outage in my dream correlated with the light dimming when my computer went to sleep.


----------

